# bent u soms



## Pawcio

What does it mean "bent u soms" in dutch?


----------



## Peterdg

It must be part of a broader sentence. Like that, on its own, it can mean a lot of things. It's "are you perhaps..." or "are you sometimes..."


----------



## sound shift

Another possibility is "Are you by any chance ...?" - but as Peterdg says, we need the rest of the sentence.


----------



## Astilbe

Another possibility: Do you happen to ....? Once again, we need the rest of the sentence to give you the best meaning!


----------



## Pawcio

It dialogue in book

Prima, dank u. Bent u soms Engelsman met een naam als Thompson?
Ja, dat klop. Bent u Nederlandse


----------



## Astilbe

Pawcio said:


> It dialogue in book
> 
> Prima, dank u. Bent u soms Engelsman met een naam als Thompson?
> Ja, dat klopt. Bent u Nederlandse?


----------



## Peterdg

Pawcio said:


> Prima, dank u. Bent u soms Engelsman met een naam als Thompson?


Are you perhaps an Englishman with a name like Thompson?


----------



## ThomasK

Old joke: "Is Jan soms thuis?" (when someone wishes to ask in a non-intrusive way whether he is at home - is he at home perhaps ???) --- "Ja, soms wel, maar niet nu."_ (You like it, or you don't !)_


----------

